

Ask HN: Looking for hacker/entrepreneur roommate in Austin, TX - symptic

I'm looking for a roommate to fill in the second bedroom of my apartment in downtown Austin. I'm a 23 year old entrepreneur and student at the University of Texas. I co-own http://anticlothes.com and have a few projects on the side for fun and personal growth. I also love helping/consulting with friends' businesses, so you're welcome to pick my brain for ideas or ask for some design help with your own projects. I'm not too picky with who I room with, but it is important to find someone with the same drive and determination; it makes for a great atmosphere.<p>I'm looking for a new roommate because my current roomie, and friend, is moving out to live on his own while he grows his company, GoodPop (http://goodpops.com). It's been a great year working with him on his company and watching it grow as big as it has, and I hope I help my next roommate in a similar fashion. I play a lot of soccer, work out daily, love good food and a nice glass of scotch, and am very laid back and accommodating.<p>The apartment is 15 stories up, with a great view of Town Lake from every room. It's a 1,425sq. ft unit with granite counter tops and carpeted bedrooms, with a balcony facing Town Lake. The building has a great gym and pool, is right off the jogging trail, and is walking distance to 6th street. Equally as important, it's just down the street from the convention center for SXSW. The building is right off of I-35, so you can get to nearly anywhere in Austin within 15-20 minutes. We negotiated the price down before moving in, so I'd hate to move out from here; a comparable apartment goes for $300 more per person. Rent is $930/mo., and I'll pay utilities.<p>Local Map: http://tinyurl.com/3a3nqcb<p>Floorplan: http://tinyurl.com/2wo38g3<p>Pictures: http://tinyurl.com/2vyg7cj<p>If you know anyone in Austin looking, send them my way! :) Feel free to ask any questions in this thread, or via email steven.kovar [at] gmail.com.
======
datapimp
I've stayed in Steven's apartment before while working on Anticlothes. Great
building and location in Austin. And he's a stand up guy and super talented
designer.

~~~
symptic
Thanks for the kind words Jon. Didn't expect to see you around on HN. :)

